# Dating?



## rccman66 (Feb 18, 2019)

I posted on this in new member area, but want to go a little deeper.

Have been separated 2 years, filed for divorce in July.

Prior to separating she had been away in school for two years.

Married 27 years prior to separation.

My question mainly is, is there a legal reason not to date before divorce is finalized.

I have basically lived as a single father for 4 years now, and am tired of being alone.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not aware of any LEGAL reason you wouldnt be able to date, you've lived apart for 4 years and have filed for divorce. Marriage = done. You didnt have any papers signed for the separation that states neither of you are to date others, I would assume? Kudos to you for hanging in there as long as you have.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

You would have to ask an attorney for sure, but if you are legally separated I cannot imagine there would be legal ramifications to dating now.

That being said, I don't think it's wise to enter a new relationship until the current one is completely over. Until you are actually divorced, your attention will still be one that marriage, even if it's about trying to get it over with. You would be divided if you were to enter a new relationship. 

Why aren't you divorced yet?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

That would be a question for your attorney. 

In most jurisdictions it probably won't make a hill of beans difference. 

But in yours it might.


----------



## rccman66 (Feb 18, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> That would be a question for your attorney.
> 
> In most jurisdictions it probably won't make a hill of beans difference.
> 
> But in yours it might.




I have consulted my attorney about it, definitely nothing in the law precludes me dating now, was more interested in what others have experienced, good idea or bad?


I have discussed the possibility with my teenage children and they say go for it, live life and be happy.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

rccman66 said:


> I have consulted my attorney about it, definitely nothing in the law precludes me dating now, was more interested in what others have experienced, good idea or bad?
> 
> 
> I have discussed the possibility with my teenage children and they say go for it, live life and be happy.


Teenagers are rarely a good source of wise counsel.

Again, why aren't you divorced yet?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

To my knowledge there are no legal reasons why you should not date. You are legally separated, divorce is filed and impending. So, no. There are no legalities with respect to dating or even sex with another person before your divorce is final. You have technically been alone for four years, it is time sir. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Why the four years of separation?

Was she cheating on you?

If so some would argue your marriage was already dead killed by your wife.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Why let the state dictate your life.
Get on with it brother. I did.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

rccman66 said:


> I have consulted my attorney about it, definitely nothing in the law precludes me dating now, was more interested in what others have experienced, good idea or bad?
> 
> 
> I have discussed the possibility with my teenage children and they say go for it, live life and be happy.


I'm with your kids! If you were just a couple months into the separation/filing I'd suggest you wait a bit. But 4 years since you were really together? Go get yourself a life!!!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's been long enough, so if you're ready, and want to date, then do so. I was ready two weeks after moving out, but the healing process had really begun a couple of years earlier for me. Be happy! Life is too short to miss out on what happiness you can find.


----------

